# كتاب تعليم primavera p6



## مدني محمد (18 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخوة الكرام 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ارجو من لديه كتاب
primavera p6 by paul eastwood harriss
ان يمدنا به .
وجزاكم الله كل خير ..


----------



## ahmedslal (19 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (19 ديسمبر 2010)

حتى الآن لم اجد سوى النسخة التي على رابط جوجل اون لاين, اي انه لفتح وقراءة الكتاب يجب ان تكون متصلا بالنت. 
على الرابط:
http://books.google.com/books?id=SN...ource=gbs_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## مدني محمد (21 ديسمبر 2010)

كل الشكر للاخ جلال ثابت للاستجابة السريعة 
لطلب كتاب primavera p6 .
ولكم تحياتي


----------



## عصام عبده أحمد (15 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Jamal (16 يناير 2011)

:60:شكرا لك


----------



## mustafasas (17 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هيا الحلو (17 يناير 2011)

مشكوريين


----------

